# Gigging Mobile area????



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

:banghead

Help any help


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

need help in places to go...got a flat bottom boat and not sure where to go in the Mobile or bayou la bat.little help.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't help...never gigged over there. I know asking for "spots", you are not going to get much response. Maybe offer a free trip in your boat (free beer might not hurt...LOL) and some old salt might be willing to school you some!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

im pretty close (pascagoula) if you ever want to come this way i have plenty of info for you....

if you just want Mobile area,ill have a friend PM you.....


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

we have a 14ft. aluminum jon boat we use, and we flounder around the west side of coffee island starting at the northern most part. we launch at the state docks in bayou la batre and and coffee islandis right outside the mouth. we havent been a few weeks but the last time we went we caught our limit in about 2 hours.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Ill try and let you know.....


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend went on wed night down by three rivers he said the water was dirty but they were able to pick up 7 nice flatties.

I have floundered that area quit a bit and have also done good. Going to give the lagoon in Gulf Shores a try this week end. 

Drop me a line and we can go get them some night.

Good luck to you and gig them all.

D-Joker


----------



## PPace42 (Jan 5, 2009)

> *D-Joker (5/1/2009)*A friend went on wed night down by three rivers he said the water was dirty but they were able to pick up 7 nice flatties.
> 
> I have floundered that area quit a bit and have also done good. Going to give the lagoon in Gulf Shores a try this week end.
> 
> ...


I live in Fairhope. Can you tell me where three rivers is? I have heard some pretty good stories coming out from there and would like to go and check it out!



Thanks,

Fish4Life!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fort Morgan. East of Navy Cove. Look on a chart you will see the three rivers.

BTW Take plenty of bug spray. BIG MARSH SKITTERS


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

is mobile bay muddy i was thinking about hitting it up tonight.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *countryjwh (5/14/2009)*is mobile bay muddy i was thinking about hitting it up tonight.[/quote
> 
> I haven't been But the reports I've beengetting is it's still muddy.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (5/14/2009)*is mobile bay muddy i was thinking about hitting it up tonight.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *countryjwh (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*
> ...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (5/14/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *countryjwh (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*
> ...


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can launch at scotts landing on the causeway and head south into the bay. All of the bars and shallow areas will produce fish if you can find it clear enough. The bars straight out from the lake forest yacht club are good. All of that area south of interstate 10 is shallow and if you ride around and find the bars, you will do good. I also like to launch at the tensaw launch by the battleship. go south about 1 to 2 miles and look for the island on the right. Its across from the mcduffie coal terminal. Its got a good sandy bottom and I have stuck many flounder there especially on the south side of the island. Good Luck Ken


----------

